# Looking for some help.



## elizzaparker (Feb 5, 2020)

My home is under renovation and I am looking for good quality furniture. Now I am in search of different styles of doors.
Please share some styles. Thanks in advance. 
How is this design?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cabinet doors or entry doors? Visit custom shops as they are only limited in what they have for their woodworking equipment. An Internet search will keep you busy for hours. Good luck.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Doors? You should be more specific. The doors either make or break the home. First, decide what the theme of the home will be. Early American? Modern, "French Renaissance? " A log cabin? The doors must match the general theme of the home. For cracker box drywall homes, the standard six panel doors look good and fit in, but if the home is pursuing a theme, then the doors much "gel" with that theme. A Rolls Royce does not look good with a door that is primer coated with spray paint and patches of Bondo. A jalopy old pickup truck would not look good with a polished stainless steel door.

Joe


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Use Google>Doors>Images to search for 'door design' or Pinterest - it will take you hours to digest what you'll find.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just guessing that your name is Elizabeth. Welcome and I'm sure all of us would have suggestions, but a little more information would help. What kind of door are you talking about, for a cabinet or the front door? Also, What is the general theme of your remodeled home, simple or elegant. Modern or traditional? Western style, or european feeling? Lots of the people here have hung a lot of doors and would love to make a suggestion. 

I have an add-on sunroom that has been enhanced. The original sliding glass back door to the house is now the entrance to the sunroom, so I replaced the slider with double French doors, adding a wonderful open feeling to the house. We also changed from knobs to lever action hardware, which also added to the theme of the house--a little bit of European feeling in an otherwise Ranch style home. The paint job (4 color exterior) sets the rest up, and a deep burgundy red front door with a small glass window on top really sets the scene. 

By the way, if you take pictures and load them onto your hard drive, you can easily post them here, which will help focus the suggestions to fit your home design.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Make, or buy? Need lots more details.


----------

